# Sichere Bezahlmethode mit dem Handy?



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit der Bezahlung per Handy oft abgezockt wird ist ja spätestens seit den ersten Skandalen rund um führende Anbieter von Klingeltönen keine Neuigkeit mehr. Würde mich zwar nicht als Experten was Internet und Handy angeht bezeichnen, aber Anfänger bin ich trotzdem sicher auch keiner mehr. Trotzdem fällt es mir bei recht vielen Anbietern schwer nun genau sehen zu können, was ich wofür bezahle... Und vor allem ob ich damit nun ein Klingelton oder Game Abo eingehe oder nicht... Daher bin ich da inzwischen wohl schon fast ein wenig übervorsichtig...

Habe jetzt bei einem Anbieter (XXX) was neues gesehen. Da kann man Klingeltöne, Games usw. mit so einer Extra Pre Paid Karte (XXX) bezahlen. Das ganze läuft wohl absolut getrennt von der Handyrechnung oder einem Prepaid Handy und ist garantiert ohne Abo (steht zumindest auf der Website). Bisher kannte ich diese Karte/Bezahlmethode noch gar nicht, obwohl man auf der Website von dem Kartenanbieter sehen kann, dass man damit alles mögliche bei x Anbietern bezahlen kann. Außerdem gibts da z.B. Handy Games wesentlich billiger wenn man mit dieser Karte bezahlt.

Bei dem Klingelton Portal fahren die gerade ein Special wo man einen Gratis PIN von dieser Karte geschickt bekommt. Habe ich gemacht und funktioniert auch super. Man hat da sogar eine Kontoübersicht, wo man genau sehen kann, was man wofür bezahlt hat und kann ein Limit einstellen, was im Monat für Klingeltöne ausgeben mag. Bevor ich jetzt allerdings so ne Karte kaufe und dafür wirklich Geld auf den Tisch lege, wollte ich hier mal kurz fragen, ob da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit hat? Wenn ja, welche? Und ist man damit wirklich wie versprochen vor einer Abzocke sicher?


_Kommerzielle Links und Namensnennungen raus. bitte NUB beachten(modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Da nutzt einer die Gunst der Stunde und will sein System an den Walter bringen. Wow. Gelungene Marketingaktion.

LG Halfer


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> wollte ich hier mal kurz fragen, ob da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit hat? Wenn ja, welche? Und ist man damit wirklich wie versprochen vor einer Abzocke sicher?


Nöö,lass die Finger davon :vlol: 

P.S.: kleiner Marketingtipp :Mach es lieber wie gewisse anderen Anbieter. Eine  Wikipedia-Werbeseite zum Firmennamen und der Bezahlmethode eröffnen (nenn es z.B.Prepaidhandypay). 
Dann hat man was Neutrales zum drauf verweisen.


----------

